# what are the best places to go close to nyc?



## junglecat1971

Creek would be great if not for the crowds. Sure, it can be icy but given the location, that's what we gotta deal with. Recommend going at night especially if it's spring conditions. Good vibes, low crowds and you can get decent turns in.

Otherwise, for a day trip, Belleayre and Windham are very good. Fewer crowds and ice than Hunter.


----------



## nerve

If you live in the city or in Queens, you can look into Day Trips with a bus. Every weekend they head up to Mount Snow or Stratton on the weekends. They also have buses that go to Hunter or Windham as well.

Check out Welcome to Emilio's Ski Shop for bus trips and such. They leave out of Forest Hills, Queens and also make stops in Manhattan at certain other shops.

Definitely worth it as they only charge an extra $5 or so more than the lift tickets. 

So its like $75 for Mt Snow (that includes a lift ticket and bus ride). Check it out!


----------



## Guest

Mount Snow isn't very far outside Albany. You could easily make a day trip out of it and Stratton isn't very far either. I have been to Mt. Snow once, and although the conditions sucked (very cold, very windy), it seemed like a pretty nice place to ride. What *nerve* suggested sounds like a pretty sweet deal, although then you are tied down to a bus schedule.


----------



## baldy

nerve said:


> If you live in the city or in Queens, you can look into Day Trips with a bus. Every weekend they head up to Mount Snow or Stratton on the weekends. They also have buses that go to Hunter or Windham as well.
> 
> Check out Welcome to Emilio's Ski Shop for bus trips and such. They leave out of Forest Hills, Queens and also make stops in Manhattan at certain other shops.
> 
> Definitely worth it as they only charge an extra $5 or so more than the lift tickets.
> 
> So its like $75 for Mt Snow (that includes a lift ticket and bus ride). Check it out!



Yo u live by forest hills? That's my local shop I live in rego park.

But yea I kinda like going to camelback the best its only like two hrs away and the mountain is decent and pretty cheap as well


----------



## rgrwilco

SpAcEmAn SpLiFF said:


> i used to make trips up to vermont, but im a lil older now, and i work a 9-5, which makes vermont a pretty big trip for me. its not somethin i can do every weekend.
> 
> i have some friends that go to mountain creek (in nj) a lot but i heard it sucks. i used to go to camelbak (poconos, pa) and hunter (upstate ny). are there better places i can check out that i could take a day trip to?


i thought the adirondaks were upstate new york, and the catskills south? guess hunter moved since the last time i was there.

mountain creek isnt half bad, people just like to complain. i have more fun there than anywhere in pa. if your used to riding camelback, creek will be alot of fun.


----------



## KaOTiKM3

Ah welcome to the suck. I would recommend Windham over Hunter (better trails, less ice, easier access). I was just at Camelback and it is a very small mountain, although the terrain parks are not bad. I heard Belleayre was also good, not as crowded, I will go check it out.

As nerve suggested, I also have taken a bus trip with Emilio to Mount Snow. They only go there on Sundays, so if you have to work like I do the next day it can be a brutal. The trip is non-stop, about a 4 hour ride from the Upper East Side. And the bus leaves the mountain promptly at 4:15pm, do not be late or they will leave without you. I love Mount Snow as a mountain, longer and wide trails and a better riding vibe.


----------



## Guest

wachusett is right near worster mass, its a small mountain but its not bad, pretty decent terrain park and a half pipe. not too crowded either


----------



## baldylox

rgrwilco said:


> i thought the adirondaks were upstate new york, and the catskills south? guess hunter moved since the last time i was there.
> 
> mountain creek isnt half bad, people just like to complain. i have more fun there than anywhere in pa. if your used to riding camelback, creek will be alot of fun.


new yorkers (NYC, long island, staten island, westchester) consider anything north of westchester upstate. that's where all the rural folk live


----------



## Guest

I just hit up Mt. Snow with Emilio's ski shop (im a noob) and had a blast. I couldnt get the hang of it, but I think as a first timer I did ok. Its the "speed" that kills me. I was on little hills all day but it just seemed that I was going SO fast and that freaked me out..

Getting back to the topic, Mt. Snow is AWESOME. Hunter my buddies go to all the time and they say its ok. If you want something with ~2 hrs drive, Windham and Belle are your best bet.


----------



## Guest

nerve said:


> If you live in the city or in Queens, you can look into Day Trips with a bus. Every weekend they head up to Mount Snow or Stratton on the weekends. They also have buses that go to Hunter or Windham as well.
> 
> Check out Welcome to Emilio's Ski Shop for bus trips and such. They leave out of Forest Hills, Queens and also make stops in Manhattan at certain other shops.
> 
> Definitely worth it as they only charge an extra $5 or so more than the lift tickets.
> 
> So its like $75 for Mt Snow (that includes a lift ticket and bus ride). Check it out!


WOW. that could be the greatest thing ive ever heard. thats so dirt cheap its not funny. thanx for the info. now i can probly afford it!!!!


----------



## Guest

livelyjay said:


> Mount Snow isn't very far outside Albany. You could easily make a day trip out of it and Stratton isn't very far either. I have been to Mt. Snow once, and although the conditions sucked (very cold, very windy), it seemed like a pretty nice place to ride. What *nerve* suggested sounds like a pretty sweet deal, although then you are tied down to a bus schedule.


Day trip to Snow? I doubt it. I've got a house in Mass about an hour south of Mount Snow and it takes us a good 5 hours to get to the house, then another hour to get to Vermont and Mount Snow.

Your best bet would still be either Creek or the Poconos. Jack Frost, Camelback, and Blue are still your best bets for day trips if you're looking for trail oriented riding. Go to Creek for the park. Any of those VT mountains would be better for a weekend trip. Don't head up there without giving yourself at least 2 days to be able to see the whole mountain.


----------



## baldylox

FilmerD said:


> Day trip to Snow? I doubt it.


snow is an easy 4 hour drive from long island. done it and further in a day trip many a time


----------



## Guest

cifex said:


> snow is an easy 4 hour drive from long island. done it and further in a day trip many a time


Yep Yep, 4 hours maximum.


----------



## nerve

baldy said:


> Yo u live by forest hills? That's my local shop I live in rego park.
> 
> But yea I kinda like going to camelback the best its only like two hrs away and the mountain is decent and pretty cheap as well




I live in Bayside/Flushing area, but its close enough. 5-10 minute drive. I'm actually taking a bus up on Saturday to Okemo for $79.


----------



## nerve

FilmerD said:


> Day trip to Snow? I doubt it. I've got a house in Mass about an hour south of Mount Snow and it takes us a good 5 hours to get to the house, then another hour to get to Vermont and Mount Snow.
> 
> Your best bet would still be either Creek or the Poconos. Jack Frost, Camelback, and Blue are still your best bets for day trips if you're looking for trail oriented riding. Go to Creek for the park. Any of those VT mountains would be better for a weekend trip. Don't head up there without giving yourself at least 2 days to be able to see the whole mountain.



How do you doubt it? Its a day trip to snow. I've got to snow in 3 1/2-4 hours almost everytime. If you leave at 9am or so, it will take 5 hours.

At 4am Mt Snow is only 4 hours TOPS.


----------



## nerve

NewYorkJoKeR said:


> WOW. that could be the greatest thing ive ever heard. thats so dirt cheap its not funny. thanx for the info. now i can probly afford it!!!!


I take this bus every year about 3-4 times a year. Its definitely worth it. I'll say that. I hit Hunter and Windham together back to back weekends and I was spending $100 each day. So whats the point? I can hop on a bus for 4 hours not worrying about driving and sleep on it, plus its only $80 (no tolls, no gas wasted).

Definitely worth it. Just not having to drive it for the day is the best part. I've only once did a day trip to Vermont for snowboarding and it was by far one of the hardest things I've done.

4 hours of driving + 8 hours of riding + 4 hours of driving.. doesn't work for me.


----------



## Guest

You guys are crazy, a 4 hour drive for a day trip? I mean I could do it, but that drive home would be killer. Mt Snow, according to Google maps is 5.5 hours away from me. I can make it to Albany in 3 hours, and maybe 1 hour from there to Mt Snow, but that's pushing it. Depending on what happens with my possible discount we might get out there this season. I apparantely can get lift tickets for $46.25 plus shipping through this place, but they don't have them for sale yet.


----------



## NYCboarder

Anyone hitting up Mt. creek saturday? im thinking about going up for twilight if we get this snow they are talking about


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF

cifex said:


> new yorkers (NYC, long island, staten island, westchester) consider anything north of westchester upstate. that's where all the rural folk live


haha i even consider westchester upstate. if youre outside of the bronx, youre upstate as far as im concerned.

i actually met a buncha girls from westchester. conversation went somethin like:
"hey, where are you from?"
"westchester"
"ohh, upstate! hows that?"
"its not upstate, its westchester."
"exactly! upstate! heard you guys get a lotta snow"


----------



## junglecat1971

livelyjay said:


> You guys are crazy, a 4 hour drive for a day trip?


WEAK! haha jk... 

Seriously, hit the road at 6AM, on the mountain by 10:30AM. A few beers, wings, nachos and back on the road by 5pm. I've done it no problem but I will say my car's stereo system is killer and iPod is stacked to the gills. So I'm performance enhancing a bit.


----------



## baldylox

NYCboarder said:


> Anyone hitting up Mt. creek saturday? im thinking about going up for twilight if we get this snow they are talking about


hittin up bellaeyre saturday. based on my intricate knowledge of the weather system. i predict they will get the most snow.


----------



## baldylox

junglecat1971 said:


> WEAK! haha jk...
> 
> Seriously, hit the road at 6AM, on the mountain by 10:30AM. A few beers, wings, nachos and back on the road by 5pm. I've done it no problem but I will say my car's stereo system is killer and iPod is stacked to the gills. So I'm performance enhancing a bit.


1030???? lazy ass.... hit the road at 4am on the mountain waiting for the lift to start at 815am. head back at 4pm


----------



## junglecat1971

cifex said:


> 1030???? lazy ass.... hit the road at 4am on the mountain waiting for the lift to start at 815am. head back at 4pm


Sorry man, Starbucks doesn't open til 6AM. More doping.


----------



## Guest

junglecat1971 said:


> Sorry man, Starbucks doesn't open til 6AM. More doping.


Ummmm....lets see here.

Option 1 : Make coffee at home and be riding by 8:15

OR

Option 2 : Wait for a 16 year old punk to make me coffee and lose two hours of riding..


* Jeopardy *


----------



## Guest

cifex said:


> 1030???? lazy ass.... hit the road at 4am on the mountain waiting for the lift to start at 815am. head back at 4pm


thats how we roll.


junglecat1971 said:


> Sorry man, Starbucks doesn't open til 6AM. More doping.





Trace63 said:


> Ummmm....lets see here.
> 
> Option 1 : Make coffee at home and be riding by 8:15
> 
> OR
> 
> Option 2 : Wait for a 16 year old punk to make me coffee and lose two hours of riding..
> 
> 
> * Jeopardy *


lol


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF

what time are you guys goin to bed to be up at 4am? just wondering...

and im finally going tomorrow. its snowing for the first time all winter here


----------



## NYCboarder

its freaking snowing!!! 4 inches already.. cant wait till tom...


----------



## junglecat1971

Trace63 said:


> Ummmm....lets see here.
> 
> Option 1 : Make coffee at home and be riding by 8:15
> 
> OR
> 
> Option 2 : Wait for a 16 year old punk to make me coffee and lose two hours of riding..
> 
> 
> * Jeopardy *


lol! Damn you Alex Trebek!


----------



## Guest

i'd go to bed atleast by 10 to wake up at 4, the conditions should be great, i live in southeastern CT and its perfect pow. good luck!


----------



## Guest

Im going up to Windham tomorrow. From LI.


----------



## Guest

You a holes. I wish I could go somewhere.


----------



## Guest

Man, maybe I shouldn't have gone to school in NYC and stayed in MA, ha, but thanks for the suggestions...


----------



## Guest

hunter aint bad when its snowing and mid week 
YouTube - Star Fish


----------



## nerve

My only gripe with Hunter is the one SLOW lift to the top which everyone crowds at... 

I'm thinking of heading up to Windham on saturday since they're expecting some snow.


----------



## Guest

nerve said:


> My only gripe with Hunter is the one SLOW lift to the top which everyone crowds at...
> 
> I'm thinking of heading up to Windham on saturday since they're expecting some snow.


midweek is where its at.. :cheeky4: in all seriousness. drive the extra hour or so and hit a vt mountain, many resorts up there have had record February snowfalls.


----------



## Guest

Next time anyones heading up to Windham/Hunter/wherever on a Saturday or Sunday let me know. Me and my girl would gladly head up.  Well at least I would. Ha

We're both noobs but I seem to enjoy myself more despite all the falls.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF

Trace63 said:


> Next time anyones heading up to Windham/Hunter/wherever on a Saturday or Sunday let me know. Me and my girl would gladly head up.  Well at least I would. Ha
> 
> We're both noobs but I seem to enjoy myself more despite all the falls.


do you not have a car or somethin?


----------



## NYCboarder

SpAcEmAn SpLiFF said:


> do you not have a car or somethin?


lol... this weekend is going to suck anyway


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF

NYCboarder said:


> lol... this weekend is going to suck anyway


i dont think im goin anymore for the rest of the season. 
its getting too warm. i wish i hadnt bought my new board so late, i only got to ride twice with it


----------



## Guest

SpAcEmAn SpLiFF said:


> i dont think im goin anymore for the rest of the season.
> its getting too warm. i wish i hadnt bought my new board so late, i only got to ride twice with it


dont make such a decision yet.. mid to late march always has a surprise for us


----------



## Guest

SpAcEmAn SpLiFF said:


> do you not have a car or somethin?



At age 19, fulltime student in the city....no


----------



## baldylox

I was up at Mt. Snow yesterday converting a skier. Pretty great spring corn.


----------



## Guest

windham had slow slush but it was snowing haha fun for tooling around


----------



## Guest

Im thinkign maybe going to okemo or Windham Saturday. If not then then I'll be heading up to some mountain in 2 weeks (29th-30th) and then one last time in April. 

Im a noob and I demand to learn! hehe

Hunter was pretty good yesterday actually. Just like megladen said, slush. On a positive note, I can proudly say that this being my second time riding I hit every green in Hunter nicely. I think I did the whole falling leaf thing on one of the runs at a steep part but other than that everythign went great. Im getting used to the speed and can manuever around people and not be scared that I'll hit them. 

Now the hard part...making sharper turns to slow down on steep hills. *yikes*


----------

